# Wormers



## dragonflyfarm.wa (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to worm my meat goats now and I was wondering what is the best wormer to use. I heard that Ivomec pour on works well, but I'm just not sure.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Deworming agents come in 3 classes. Each class is targeted at a specific group of parasites, so knowing the target parasite is important. Most often HC, haemonchus contortous is the problem worm in goats. HC can be controlled with Ivomec, at least for now that works the best for me. I use an .08% sheep drench but all formulas are essentially similar, differing only in concentrations of the active chemical. 
You say you "have to worm your goats"...How did you come to this conclusion, if I may ask? If you have done a fecal float you can specifically target the parasite eggs you found. If you used a FAMACHA chart you won't have a handle on exacly what you are dealing with, good chance its HC but never can be sure. FAMACHA eye tests are good to determine iron levels but are parasite specific, inconclusive. 
I would sugest you have a fecal egg count worked up by a qualified person, using a fecal float. Once you know the Eggs Per Gram and the specific parasites you want to control then you will easier be able to pick the proper deworming agent.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Why do you think you need to worm your meat goats now?? Are you seeing something or has it just been a while??


Tom


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If your goats need dewormed, you need to know what type of worms you are trying to take care of. 

The problem is you should not JUST DO IT. Take a fresh sample to the vet and have them run a fecal float and see IF THEY EVEN HAVE A PROBLEM. I have not deowrmed in 6 years because I do not have a problem here.


----------

